# 5Diii + focusingscreen.com experience?



## Niels123 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a 7Dii with the Eh-S matte screen and I like it a lot. Since no Canon S glass is available for the 5D III, the only solution is a third party glass. Since I have some questions, feel free to answer them 

- Does the S glass from focusingscreen.com affect autofocus behaviour of my Canon (L) lenses? This is important to me, since I'm often still depended on autofocus.
- Does it affect light metering? I think it does by about 0.5 EV, which shouldn't be a problem at all
- How accurate is this S glass? I find focus with my Zeiss glass + 7Dii + Eh-S quite easy and quite often it is nearly as good as live view

On the Canon community somebody was asking to have his screen replaced for a new original screen because he scratched it. One of the replies is:

"The focusing screen on the 5D III isn't user-replaceable like it is on the 5D II. The new screen has embedded electronics ... you'll notice, for example, that when you change focusing modes the black focus points can appear, disappear, or change location. That wasn't possible on the 5D II which used a simpler frosted glass with etched focus points."

What does that mean in terms of replacing it for a focusingscreen.com screen? What will I lose / see?

The most important question: would you get one from focusingscreen.com or would you get something different? I talked to someone who was struggling with a 5Diii and a custom screen from KatzEye Optics. He couldn't get the autofocus to work proper and also the manual focus was off by a lot...


----------

